# Wake On lan via internet



## Fru06 (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous 

J'ai un souci pour réveiller mon mac mini depuis internet . 
Tout est bien paramètré puisque j'arrive via le site www.depicus.com a reveiller mon mini si j'ai suspendu l'activité depuis moins de 5 min (environ) 

Passé 5 min impossible de reveiller le mini je peut envoyer autant de magic packet que je veu il ne bronche pas  !!!!!

La question c'est pourquoi ??? et comment faire ???

Si quelqun a une idée 

Cordialement Fru

NOTE : En LAN je n'est pas ce souci en utilisant le logiciel WakeOnLan je peu réveiller a tout moment.


----------



## Fru06 (2 Novembre 2008)

Personne ????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je déterre ce topic car j'ai exactement le même problème, et je n'ai pas trouvé a solution dans les threads existants. Sait-on jamais, peut-être que quelqu'un à la solution maintenant.

J'ai paramétré le WOL sur mon Mac mini, ainsi que ma freebox (proxy WOL + redirection du port 9 UDP). Le réveil en WAN via un magic packet marche très bien pendant les 5-10 première minutes après la mise en veille du mac mini, mais après plus rien! 
Or lorsque je rallume le MAC, en utilisant un sniffeur réseau (Wireshark) je vois bien passer les paquet UDP sur le port 9, donc ça ne semblerait pas venir de la freebox.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour résoudre ce problème de veille prolongée?

Merci d'avance.

Lara.


----------



## Holy Diver (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

lorsqu'on fait du Wake on LAN en étant directement sur le LAN, le paquet servant à réveiller la machine lui est envoyé directement (c'est à dire sur son adresse MAC et pas sur son adresse IP); c'est d'ailleurs cette adresse MAC qui est configurée dans le logiciel servant à la réveiller.
Par contre, lorsqu'on passe par Internet c'est un peu différent: on commence par envoyer le fameux paquet sur l'adresse IP publique du routeur (ou de la box); ensuite, ce routeur va faire du NAT vers la machine qui doit être réveillée. Pour faire ce NAT, il faut qu'une règle correspondante ait été configurée dans le routeur et qu'ensuite il redirige le paquet vers l'adresse IP privée de la machine à réveiller.
Or, pour envoyer ce paquet vers la bonne machine, le routeur va consulter sa table ARP: mais la machine étant en veille depuis quelques minutes elle a cessé d'émettre et comme le routeur "nettoie" régulièrement sa table ARP pour en effacer les entrées périmées, l'adresse de la machine ne s'y trouve plus --> impossible donc de la réveiller.

Depuis Snow Leopard, Apple a introduit une nouvelle fonctionnalité: Wake on Demand. C'est comme du WOL mais la machine endormie continue cependant de s'annoncer à intervalles réguliers sur le LAN --> le routeur a donc toujours l'adresse de cette machine dans sa table ARP. Il faut bien sûr avec un Mac récent et un routeur Apple pour que ça fonctionne.

Pour en savoir plus sur le Wake on Demand : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3774

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Merci Holy Driver,



> Or, pour envoyer ce paquet vers la bonne machine, le routeur va consulter sa table ARP: mais la machine étant en veille depuis quelques minutes elle a cessé d'émettre et comme le routeur "nettoie" régulièrement sa table ARP pour en effacer les entrées périmées, l'adresse de la machine ne s'y trouve plus --> impossible donc de la réveiller.


Je pensais que la Freebox gérait ça toute seule lorsque l'on active le "Proxy WOL" dans la console de gestion, mais apparement pas. Je ne vois pas à quoi sert cette option du coup... (ouvrir le port 9?)

En tout cas je te remercie pour cette précision, je vais donc vérifier la configuration de ma freebox, et me pencher sur le Wake On Demand, mais sans Airport Extreme Base Sattion ni Time Capsule, ca rique d'être dur.

++

L.


----------

